# IMEI change ?



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

There is a "IMEI change" option with the ziphone 2.5c

Does anyone tried this ?

1) Get an "approved" device from Rogers/Fido to take the IMEI
2) Change your iPhone IMEI for this one...
3) Use the 7$/month...

Would it be possible ? Does anyone tried that ?   

If yes, it is still expensive since you have to get an approved device BUT could be less expensive on the long run since you do not pay the high price for the data plan....

Cheers


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I doubt it unless you can get the Rogers Mall browser on it...the 7$ data plan only relates to data coming through Rogers built in browser which the iPhone does not have. Maybe a serious hacker could replicate the call but it would be tricky...you would likely have to parse the data message back and forth and even at that is may not be feasible...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

While there are no laws against using an iPhone in Canada, and no laws about unlocking locked cell phones, changing your IMEI is indeed an offense. I'd recommend against doing this, if indeed it can be done.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Can't see any upside to this, and there are a NUMBER of downsides, so I'd recommend not doing this.


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

just asking... Kind of odd this feature in ziphone.

I was not sure it is an offense to use "another" IMEI. Now I know.

Cheers


----------

